# Russia: "Nessuna dichiarazione di guerra il 9 maggio. No incontro con Bergoglio."



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2022)

Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.

"La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.
> 
> "La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
> Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
> Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"


Considerando che accade sempre il contrario di quello che dicono i russi...


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando che accade sempre il contrario di quello che dicono i russi...


Però almeno stanno usa di toni “distensivi”


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.
> 
> "La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
> Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
> Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"


il Padre della mia ragazza, che è nato e cresciuto in Russia / Unione Sovietica mi ha sempre detto. Non fidarti di nessuna notizia, fino a quando non viene ufficialmente smentita dal Cremlino


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.
> 
> "La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
> Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
> Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"


preparate uno zainetto con qualche indumento e scatolette di tonno


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo sia vero che il 9 maggio non dichiareranno guerra totale, sarebbe una pericolosa escalation.

Però, due considerazioni:

1) Fanno sempre l' opposto di quello che dicono, ad esempio dicono che dall' ordine di Putin era cessato l' assalto ad Azovstal, quando invece le foto testimoniano che è distrutta più di prima

2) In ottica militare mica sveli il tuo piano prima, l' effetto """""sorpresa"""" lo si cerca sempre


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.
> 
> "La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
> Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
> Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"


Io alla mobilitazione generale non c'ho mai creduto...dopo queste dichiarazioni comincio a crederci però


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io alla mobilitazione generale non c'ho mai creduto...dopo queste dichiarazioni comincio a crederci però


Vedremo.

La mia paura più grande è che si arrivi al punto, dove la Russia messe alle strette, userebbe la minaccia *reale *di usare armi nucleari sull' Ucraina se i 40 paesi non la smettessero di rifornirla.
A quel punto, o l' occidente piega le orecchie e lascia l' Ucraina al suo destino, oppure è guerra mondiale.

Altro scenario, è che la Russia a scopo dimostrativo e intimidatorio usi davvero un arma nucleare sull' Ucraina ( un po' come fecero gli USA sul Giappone)
A quel punto, noi razionalmente ci spaventeremmo, il problema sarebbe che non mi stupirei se poi i russi ci tenessero sotto minaccia costante in ogni ambito, ormai non avrebbero più nulla da perdere davanti al mondo.

Una brutta situazione.

Non so come ne usciremo, l' unica è sperare a passi fortemente indietro del Vladimiro furioso con rinuncia ad alcune pretese da parte dell' Ucraina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Cremlino sul 9 maggio, data in cui secondo l'intelligence britannica avverrà una dichiarazione di guerra totale e la chiamata alle armi di tutto il popolo russo.
> 
> "La Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di dichiarare ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina e quindi la mobilitazione generale in occasione della ricorrenza del 9 maggio, anniversario della vittoria sui nazisti nella Seconda guerra mondiale.
> Al momento però non ci sono progressi nei colloqui con l'Ucraina.
> Non ci sono nemmeno accordi su un incontro tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin e il Papa. Tali iniziative vengono inviate attraverso i canali diplomatici. Non ci sono accordi su incontri e non sono stati raggiunti"



Ma per guerra totale intendono guerra con l'Ucraina o letteralmente guerra contro tutti?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma per guerra totale intendono guerra con l'Ucraina o letteralmente guerra contro tutti?


Ucraina


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma per guerra totale intendono guerra con l'Ucraina o letteralmente guerra contro tutti?


Ucraina. Al momento i Russi, tramite Putin e massmedia, non hanno mai parlato di guerra, ma di "operazione speciale".


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> 
> La mia paura più grande è che si arrivi al punto, dove la Russia messe alle strette, userebbe la minaccia *reale *di usare armi nucleari sull' Ucraina se i 40 paesi non la smettessero di rifornirla.
> A quel punto, o l' occidente piega le orecchie e lascia l' Ucraina al suo destino, oppure è guerra mondiale.


piegare le orecchie significa metterci a pecora per l'Eternità. Putler continuerebbe a minacciarci fino a quando campa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> 
> La mia paura più grande è che si arrivi al punto, dove la Russia messe alle strette, userebbe la minaccia *reale *di usare armi nucleari sull' Ucraina se i 40 paesi non la smettessero di rifornirla.
> A quel punto, o l' occidente piega le orecchie e lascia l' Ucraina al suo destino, oppure è guerra mondiale.
> ...



Siamo in un contesto che qualunque cosa si fa non va bene. Se lasci fare questi poi pensano di poter fare tutto quello che vogliono, se non lasci fare questi la cacata dell'atomica la fanno.

Nei loro talk show stanno facendo dibattiti osceni come la roba del siluro atomico che cancellerebbe l'UK, del fatto che in una guerra nucleare moriremo tutti, ma loro andrebbero però in paradiso!

Sono dei folli totali. Più tempo passa e più li sto odiando. La roba della Nato e tutto l'ambaradam aveva credibilità all'inizio, ci credevo pure io, ma più tempo passa e più perde di senso dinanzi a certe robe.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo in un contesto che qualunque cosa si fa non va bene. Se lasci fare questi poi pensano di poter fare tutto quello che vogliono, se non lasci fare questi la cacata dell'atomica la fanno.
> 
> Nei loro talk show stanno facendo dibattiti osceni come la roba del siluro atomico che cancellerebbe l'UK, del fatto che in una guerra nucleare moriremo tutti, ma loro andrebbero però in paradiso!
> 
> Sono dei folli totali. Più tempo passa e più li sto odiando. La roba della Nato e tutto l'ambaradam aveva credibilità all'inizio, ci credevo pure io, ma più tempo passa e più perde di senso dinanzi a certe robe.


Eh già, "il mondo è complesso, Greta" cit.

Situazione decisamente di cacca.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> piegare le orecchie significa metterci a pecora per l'Eternità. Putler continuerebbe a minacciarci fino a quando campa.


Certo, ma davanti ad una minaccia REALE ( non quella di oggi) non puoi nemmeno semplicemente decidere di suicidarti.

E' complicato.

Io stesso so bene che la mia vita vale un fico secco, non gli do particolare importanza assoluta, infatti non ho mai nascosto che avrei risposto per le rime fin dalla prima minaccia che ci fece, prendendoci il rischio.

Però quando il rischio diventa semi-certezza, bisogna un attimo ragionare lucidamente.
Il che non vuol dire cacarsi addosso e mettersi a 90, ma valutare bene tutto e chiedersi se ne vale la pena.
A voler filosofeggiare, per la smanie di un gruppetto di criminali ( che non moriranno) è giusto giocarsi la pellaccia di milioni di persone?

Però non è nemmeno giusto cedere ai bulletti, i bulletti vanno presi con la forza di solito.

Complicato complicato, speriamo si risolva da sola per il meglio, perchè poi soluzioni ottimali non ne esisterebbero.

Anche perchè, continuando a filosofeggiare, quanta gente è morta per darci la vita che abbiamo oggi?
Sono stati stupidi o eroi?


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono dei folli totali. Più tempo passa e più li sto odiando. La roba della Nato e tutto l'ambaradam aveva credibilità all'inizio, ci credevo pure io, ma più tempo passa e più perde di senso dinanzi a certe robe.


Ti dico solo che l'agenzia di stampa russa(!!!) oggi ha accusato i soldati ukraini di fare uso di magia nera!!! E come "prova" hanno messo una foto di un simbolo esoterico trovato su un muro in Ukraina. Rendiamoci conto che ci sono milioni di persone che ci credono, come credevano a Mariupol autobombardata, agli ukraini che hanno ammazzato gli abitanti di Bucha, a Putin che era venuto a liberare i russofoni (sterminandoli?) e altre cahate varie.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

in Vaticano ci sono ancora i soggetti loschi dei tempi di Benedetto.
è la seconda volta che viene boicottato da diplomatici di Città del Vaticano: prima incontro con il Patriarca e ora con Putin.
prima veniva accusato di non fare nulla oltre a pregare, quando prova a fare i suoi lo bloccano
lo manderanno solo a Kiev alla passerella tra qualche tempo...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Vaticano ci sono ancora i soggetti loschi dei tempi di Benedetto.
> è la seconda volta che viene boicottato da diplomatici di Città del Vaticano: prima incontro con il Patriarca e ora con Putin.
> prima veniva accusato di non fare nulla oltre a pregare, quando prova a fare i suoi lo bloccano


Lo dico sempre che Bergoglio non è né il diavolo che credono i cattolici conservatori, né il rivoluzionario che spacciano i massmedia sinistroidi e le loro amate minoranze. È un uomo marketing messo lì per far avere nuovi "clienti" al Vaticano S.P.A. e dare un'immagine nuova alla Chiesa, ma nei fatti non è cambiato nulla. Mi sa che quel giornalista che diceva fosse l'antipapa aveva ragione.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che l'agenzia di stampa russa(!!!) oggi ha accusato i soldati ukraini di fare uso di magia nera!!! E come "prova" hanno messo una foto di un simbolo esoterico trovato su un muro in Ukraina. Rendiamoci conto che ci sono milioni di persone che ci credono, come credevano a Mariupol autobombardata, agli ukraini che hanno ammazzato gli abitanti di Bucha, a Putin che era venuto a liberare i russofoni (sterminandoli?) e altre cahate varie.


OLD

E' già un bel po' di tempo che alcune trasmissioni russe parlano di magia nera, riti satanici, streghe & company.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

esiste un'unione più insulsa e ridicola di quella europea ?

al no dell'Ungheria si è aggiunta anche la Slovacchia, siccome serve l'unanimità per fare sanzioni hanno proposto quelli della Commissione di allungare da 6 a 18 mesi solo per questi paesi così da farli firmare pure

in realtà la Slovacchia parla di tre anni necessari...

e tocca stare a sentire Draghi "Faremo ciò che propone la Commissione, non sentiamo il bisogno di singole azioni"

babbeo, se uno dipende diciamo a caso al 60% e un altro al 5% permetti che abbiano esigenze diverse o no ?


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma davanti ad una minaccia REALE ( non quella di oggi) non puoi nemmeno semplicemente decidere di suicidarti.
> 
> E' complicato.
> 
> ...


situazione difficile concordo, da quello che pensano i vari analisti gli Usa alzeranno o abbasseranno l'asticella in base al comportamento di Putin. Per esempio potevano fornire i tank Abraham agli ukraini (1 tank Abraham vale 20 tank russi) ma non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> situazione difficile concordo, da quello che pensano i vari analisti gli Usa alzeranno o abbasseranno l'asticella in base al comportamento di Putin. Per esempio potevano fornire i tank Abraham agli ukraini (1 tank Abraham vale 20 tank russi) ma non l'hanno fatto.


Si ma non è una soluzione.

E' fare i conti senza l' oste.

Va benissimo e concordo col fornire armi in base al livello di escalation, ma finchè si tratta di queste cose.

Se aziona il timer di lancio nucleare poi? Sei al massimo dell' escalation.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Ieri mi sono sentito questa conferenza, ve la consiglio, ci sono veramente molte analogie col casino attuale che non credevo.

Ma proprio tante, sia dal punto di vista politico che quello dell'opinione pubblica che non voleva certo fare una guerra per posti di cui non gliene fregava niente. Poi è successo quel che è successo


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se aziona il timer di lancio nucleare poi? Sei al massimo dell' escalation.


Se è veramente malato (neurologico o di cancro terminale) allora c'è veramente da preoccuparsi. L'unica è sperare nel senno di Shogui o Gerasimov.


----------



## Baba (4 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri mi sono sentito questa conferenza, ve la consiglio, ci sono veramente molte analogie col casino attuale che non credevo.
> 
> Ma proprio tante, sia dal punto di vista politico che quello dell'opinione pubblica che non voleva certo fare una guerra per posti di cui non gliene fregava niente. Poi è successo quel che è successo


le analogie sono le rivendicazioni territoriali e popoli oppressi in un Paese straniero. Per il resto non ci vedo nessuna analogia. Il fatto che la gente non voglia che si intervenga in Ucraina non vuol dire che ci saranno i campi di sterminio.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> le analogie sono le rivendicazioni territoriali e popoli oppressi in un Paese straniero. Per il resto non ci vedo nessuna analogia. Il fatto che la gente non voglia che si intervenga in Ucraina non vuol dire che ci saranno i campi di sterminio.


Gli USA hanno invaso due volte l'Ucraina 2004 e nel 2014, togliendo due presidenti eletti democraticamente con le "rivoluzioni colorate". Ma la colpa è solo di Putin...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> le analogie sono le rivendicazioni territoriali e popoli oppressi in un Paese straniero. Per il resto non ci vedo nessuna analogia. Il fatto che la gente non voglia che si intervenga in Ucraina non vuol dire che ci saranno i campi di sterminio.



In molti credevano che Hitler si sarebbe accontentato e così l'hanno lasciato fare per evitare di fare una guerra che non voleva nessuno. In fondo qualche ragione i tedeschi l'avevano per reclamare certi territori e quindi era meglio lasciarglieli per evitare casini vari. Vedendo che alla fine nessuno mosse un dito la Germania si è sentita così invogliata a spingersi un po' più in la e a volere sempre di più confidando che l'avrebbero lasciata fare ancora. 

Mi pare una situazione similare a quella attuale, oggi si ritiene che Putin si sarebbe accontentato, che qualche ragione ce l'abbia e che è meglio lasciarlo fare e badare ai cavoli nostri. La pensavo pure io così eh, ma più tempo passa e più ho perplessità. La propaganda dei giornali tedeschi di allora per giustificare certi interventi poi è molto simile alla propaganda russa per giustificare "l'operazione speciale" in Ucraina.


----------



## Baba (4 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli USA hanno invaso due volte l'Ucraina 2004 e nel 2014, togliendo due presidenti eletti democraticamente con le "rivoluzioni colorate". Ma la colpa è solo di Putin...


Il fatto è che quando decidi di invadere militarmente un Paese straniero non sarai mai e poi mai dalla parte dei buoni, ed è giusto così. Le colpe si sapranno quando finirà la propaganda e questi fatti verranno raccontati nei libri di storia. Di certo non ci sarà scritto che è iniziata perche Putin era un criminale che è andato fuori di testa ,mentre ad oggi viene raccontata solo in questo modo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che quando decidi di invadere militarmente un Paese straniero non sarai mai e poi mai dalla parte dei buoni, ed è giusto così. Le colpe si sapranno quando finirà la propaganda e questi fatti verranno raccontati nei libri di storia. Di certo non ci sarà scritto che è iniziata perche Putin era un criminale che è andato fuori di testa ,mentre ad oggi viene raccontata solo in questo modo.


Infatti poteva essere più furbo, al di là del folle gesto. In ogni caso, la sua popolarità è cresciuta. Bah...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Comunicato di Mentana che punzecchia Rete 4, che ha invitato Lavrov.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunicato di Mentana che punzecchia Rete 4, che ha invitato Lavrov.


Sull'allunaggio, ci sarebbe da discutere  . Ho visto documentari a riguardo che mi lasciano parecchio perplesso.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunicato di Mentana che punzecchia Rete 4, che ha invitato Lavrov.


poveretto, ormai si è creato il personaggio e tiene il punto
dice le stesse cose di dietlinde gruber...


----------



## Dexter (4 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunicato di Mentana che punzecchia Rete 4, che ha invitato Lavrov.


Giustamente dubitare di 36 dosi di vaccino in 6 mesi o porsi qualche domanda sull'11 settembre (anche alla luce dei fatti NATO odierni), é equiparabile ad essere terrapiattisti...grande Enrico, solita zecchetta che tanto piace ai più eruditi


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2022)

*Il ministro delle Finanze bulgaro Assen Vassiliev :"Dal punto di vista puramente tecnologico la Bulgaria può fare a meno del petrolio russo, ma ciò aumenterebbe notevolmente il costo dei carburanti nel Paese. Pertanto, se la Commissione europea consente eccezioni dell'embargo petrolifero, anche la Bulgaria eserciterà il diritto di chiederle"

Gli fa eco il portavoce del governo ungherese, Zoltan Kovacs: Non vedo "alcun piano o garanzia su come una transizione potrebbe essere gestita sulla base delle proposte attuali e su come sarebbe garantita la sicurezza energetica dell'Ungheria"

Tuona il ministro degli esteri ucraino Kuleba: "I Paesi dell'Ue che continueranno ad opporsi all'embargo sul petrolio russo sono complici dei crimini commessi dalla Russia in territorio ucraino"*


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2022)

Se vi sembra normale essere definiti '' fassisti'' (complici) perchè si valuta il bene del proprio paese...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Tuona il ministro degli esteri ucraino Kuleba: "I Paesi dell'Ue che continueranno ad opporsi all'embargo sul petrolio russo sono complici dei crimini commessi dalla Russia in territorio ucraino"*



A questo bisognerebbe fare un sonoro pernacchione e isolarlo,magari in una stanza con 30 russi  
Se ne andasse affff lui,zelensky,putin,biden,si facciano la loro guerra e non rompano i cojoni alle altre nazioni.
Adesso basta con le pretese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2022)

Mentana è il re delle fake news. Non dovrebbe sputare sulla Russia, laggiù farebbe più carriera di Soloviev.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il ministro delle Finanze bulgaro Assen Vassiliev :"Dal punto di vista puramente tecnologico la Bulgaria può fare a meno del petrolio russo, ma ciò aumenterebbe notevolmente il costo dei carburanti nel Paese. Pertanto, se la Commissione europea consente eccezioni dell'embargo petrolifero, anche la Bulgaria eserciterà il diritto di chiederle"
> 
> Gli fa eco il portavoce del governo ungherese, Zoltan Kovacs: Non vedo "alcun piano o garanzia su come una transizione potrebbe essere gestita sulla base delle proposte attuali e su come sarebbe garantita la sicurezza energetica dell'Ungheria"
> 
> Tuona il ministro degli esteri ucraino Kuleba: "I Paesi dell'Ue che continueranno ad opporsi all'embargo sul petrolio russo sono complici dei crimini commessi dalla Russia in territorio ucraino"*


Serve finalmente un bond europeo che finanzi in maniera permanente sconti sui carburanti per i prossimi 2-3 anni


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se vi sembra normale essere definiti '' fassisti'' (complici) perchè si valuta il bene del proprio paese...


come se senza qualche miliardo del petrolio tornerebbero indietro chiedendo scusa...

la cosa più inquietante è che sono tre paesi dell'Est aggiunti dopo a dare lezioni a fondatori e occidentali che dormono
Italia e Germania dovrebbero portare la bandiera di opposizione, invece si fanno minacciare da Washington


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il ministro delle Finanze bulgaro Assen Vassiliev :"Dal punto di vista puramente tecnologico la Bulgaria può fare a meno del petrolio russo, ma ciò aumenterebbe notevolmente il costo dei carburanti nel Paese. Pertanto, se la Commissione europea consente eccezioni dell'embargo petrolifero, anche la Bulgaria eserciterà il diritto di chiederle"
> 
> Gli fa eco il portavoce del governo ungherese, Zoltan Kovacs: Non vedo "alcun piano o garanzia su come una transizione potrebbe essere gestita sulla base delle proposte attuali e su come sarebbe garantita la sicurezza energetica dell'Ungheria"
> 
> Tuona il ministro degli esteri ucraino Kuleba: "I Paesi dell'Ue che continueranno ad opporsi all'embargo sul petrolio russo sono complici dei crimini commessi dalla Russia in territorio ucraino"*


Ma quanto è idiota sto kuleba? Oh sto modo di fare sta stancando, hanno rotto le balle. Uno fa quello che può . Kuleba ce li ha i soldi da ridarci per tutto quello che gli stiamo dando?


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

anche la Repubblica Ceca si è unita e chiede tre anni di tempo


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche la Repubblica Ceca si è unita e chiede tre anni di tempo


Sinceramente se oggi Vladi finisse l'operazione, io domani sarei a trattare nuove forniture. Altro che sanzioni a lunga scadenza


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se oggi Vladi finisse l'operazione, io domani sarei a trattare nuove forniture. Altro che sanzioni a lunga scadenza


Il problema è che se tagli il rapporto e lo logori poi anche quando sarà finita la guerra sarai nella melma per colpa di qualche viscido che poi avrà il culetto ben saldo alla Nato, ma poi non è nemmeno la questione delle materie prime o rifornimenti, il problema è che molti russi continueranno o cominceranno ad odiare l'Italia e l'Italia ha bisogno sia dei turisti russi sia dell'export.
Cosa abbiamo guadagnato da questa guerra? 110 mila ucraini da mantenere? la pace? assurdo che a certi livelli lavorino come se non esistesse un interesse nazionale superiore, è inutile, il mercato russo non puoi farlo fuori oggi e nemmeno domani, per cui è importantissimo che draghi salti quanto prima e che questa guerra finisca in modo che ogni situazione russofoba portata avanti da qualche pirlotto "politico" "pacifista" possa non avere troppo seguito più avanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è idiota sto kuleba? Oh sto modo di fare sta stancando, hanno rotto le balle. Uno fa quello che può . Kuleba ce li ha i soldi da ridarci per tutto quello che gli stiamo dando?



Non ha/hanno i soldi neanche per pagarsi un nuovo paio di mutande.
ed è per questo che questo modo di porsi inizia altamente a stancare..

Non è che per questa guerra in suolo ucraino devono andare tutti in perdita per mostrare solidarietà.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

ieri hanno fatto un confronto interessante Orsini e Salvini, una delle rare volte in cui nei talk non fanno pagliacciate con ospiti strani che interrompono o il conduttore che provoca continuamente.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ha/hanno i soldi neanche per pagarsi un nuovo paio di mutande.
> ed è per questo che questo modo di porsi inizia altamente a stancare..
> 
> Non è che per questa guerra in suolo ucraino devono andare tutti in perdita per mostrare solidarietà.


Ma infatti che razza di ragionamento idiota è?
Ma adesso basta assecondarli.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

*Come riporta ansa, che cita il ministero della difesa, un centinaio di militari russi si sono esercitati in ''azioni in condizioni di radiazioni e contaminazione chimica" a Kaliningrad. 
Sono stati simulati Elettronicamente attacchi con missili Iskander, capaci di trasportare testate nucleari, contro aeroporti e posti di comando.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Prova di nucleare per l'esercito Russo a Kaliningrad?
> Come riporta ansa, che cita il ministero della difesa, un centinaio di militari russi si sono esercitati in ''azioni in condizioni di radiazioni e contaminazione chimica".
> Sono stati simulati attacchi con missili Iskander, capaci di trasportare testate nucleari, contro aeroporti e posti di comando.*



Sono simulazioni elettroniche, come specificato dai russi stessi, esercitazioni con situazioni di questo tipo credo le faccia qualunque base militare.
Certo fa impressione leggerlo in questo contesto (e in una base così vicina alla Polonia), e anche il solo comunicarlo fa parte della solita propaganda per il 9 maggio.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri hanno fatto un confronto interessante Orsini e Salvini, una delle rare volte in cui nei talk non fanno pagliacciate con ospiti strani che interrompono o il conduttore che provoca continuamente.


La Berlinguer se continua così non durerà a lungo. Ora già stanno iniziando le mosse per declassarla, vogliono metterla nella seconda serata di Rai 1 con un programma inutile. Insomma, una promozione che in realtà promozione non è visto che è sempre meglio una prima serata, seppur sul terzo canale.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono simulazioni elettroniche, come specificato dai russi stessi, esercitazioni con situazioni di questo tipo credo le faccia qualunque base militare.
> Certo fa impressione leggerlo in questo contesto (e in una base così vicina alla Polonia), e anche il solo comunicarlo fa parte della solita propaganda per il 9 maggio.


ho aggiunto ''elettronicamente'' per chi legge dopo , purtroppo non era riportato nella notizia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

*Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.

Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
> Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.
> 
> Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*



questo trash è fantastico


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
> Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.
> 
> Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*


ho commissionato al mio cuginetto un cartellone giallo blu da appendere al balcone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky ordina e gli altri eseguono.
Degrado assoluto.

Ancora niente orizzontale,peccato.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
> Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.
> 
> Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*


siamo oltre il patetico.
a livello di centri sociali e sinistri figuri che fanno le contro manifestazioni nello stesso giorno di quelli poco graditi

alla conferenza per la pace in prima fila Biden e Johnson che vogliono la guerra...


----------



## Sam (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
> Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.
> 
> Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*


Pronto il flash mob dei leader europei con Zelensky in testa che canta e balla, con i suoi immancabili pantaloni in pelle.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

poche ore fa direttamente dal liberal New York Times..



>



in risposta ci vorrebbe un ingente investimento russo nei cartelli messicani per devastare gli Stati Uniti dal sud


----------



## vota DC (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunicato di Mentana che punzecchia Rete 4, che ha invitato Lavrov.


È veramente fuori e giustifica la ridicola posizione dell'Italia nella classifica libertà di stampa. Per fare capire il viscidume mafiexpo, mafiapontesullostretto, mafianucleare in salsa italiane sono molto più antiscientifiche dell'invasione russa perché sotto l'invasione russa può esserci qualche guadagnano per qualcuno mentre con le altre tre sono operazioni che ci perdi a prescindere.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

*Lula, ex presidente brasiliano e candidato dei socialisti alle presidenziali, sposa la linea Bolsonaro sul conflitto:*
*
"Zelensky è in tv mattina,mezzogiorno e sera.
È al parlamento del Regno Unito, tedesco, francese, italiano, come se fosse impegnato in una campagna politica. 
Dovrebbe essere al tavolo delle trattative, ma lui vuole la guerra*
*E' responsabile quanto Putin"*


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lula, ex presidente brasiliano e candidato dei socialisti alle presidenziali, sposa la linea Bolsonaro sul conflitto:*
> 
> *"Zelensky è in tv mattina,mezzogiorno e sera.*
> *È al parlamento del Regno Unito, tedesco, francese, italiano, come se fosse impegnato in una campagna politica.
> ...


Beh non gli si può dare torto eh


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

sui social stanno sbeffeggiando a profusione il pd, visto che esultava quando la Corte Suprema brasiliana l'ha riabilitato dopo il carcere
e proprio due giorni fa l'ex ministro per il Sud Provenzano, attuale vicesegretario pd, era in Brasile per incontrarlo.


----------



## Sam (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lula, ex presidente brasiliano e candidato dei socialisti alle presidenziali, sposa la linea Bolsonaro sul conflitto:*
> 
> *"Zelensky è in tv mattina,mezzogiorno e sera.*
> *È al parlamento del Regno Unito, tedesco, francese, italiano, come se fosse impegnato in una campagna politica.
> ...


L’avevo detto anch’io l’altra volta.
Zelensky fa vedere di essere l’eroe nazionale che sopravvive sotto le bombe, ma poi stranamente passa tutto il giorno a fare interviste.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2022)

Cmq mentre i russi erano occupati con tanti battaglioni a espandersi da Izyum, gli ukraini hanno lanciato una controffensiva da Kharkiv...vediamo come va.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

*Annullata la parata, per la Giornata della Vittoria del 9 maggio, nelle neo repubbliche di Donetsk e Lugansk.*


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

Travaglio ieri sera






citazione finale da brividi...purtroppo resta di attualità inquietante.


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Zelensky ha chiesto a Draghi e agli altri leader europei un evento di "contro manifestazione" il 9 maggio.
> Una videoconferenza con tutti i leader alleati dell'Ucraina, per dare un messaggio di pace.
> 
> Draghi ha dato la sua disponibilità.*


Sì anche La rappresentate di lista dice che ci sarà...
"E con le mani e con le gambe e con il culo ciao ciao!"


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’avevo detto anch’io l’altra volta.
> Zelensky fa vedere di essere l’eroe nazionale che sopravvive sotto le bombe, ma poi stranamente passa tutto il giorno a fare interviste.


E' un manichino degli Usa, lo hanno messo lì apposta per portare avanti la guerra mentre tutto il mondo diventa russofobo a forza, che volere di più?
Solo che per questi giochini qui uno stato è saltato per aria ma a loro che gli frega? hanno ricevuto e riceveranno ancora mlrd su mlrd in armamenti, in più sono in tv dalla mattina alla sera, degli eroi, purtroppo con incapaci del genere ti puoi aspettare questo, chi glielo va a dire che per avere la pace basterebbe smetterla di fare la guerra? sarebbe uno shock per molti, anche per chi vuole 'sta finta pace.
Senza aiuti all'Ucraina 'sta guerra sarebbe già finita ma visto che l'obbiettivo è la Russia e la russofobia a vita ci sta che continui in maniera disperata la farsa, è altresì logico però che prima o poi i russi si stancheranno e che la stessa gente smetta poi di vedere la Russia come un nemico quando 'sta guerra sarà finita.. ma attualmente la narrativa è questa, russofobia e ucraini buoni.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

*Tour di Zelensky oggi fa rotta in Danimarca:*
*
"Nessuno può dire per quanti giorni andrà avanti questa guerra. *
*Ma credo che il giorno della nostra liberazione si stia avvicinando"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tour di Zelensky oggi fa rotta in Danimarca:*
> 
> *"Nessuno può dire per quanti giorni andrà avanti questa guerra. *
> *Ma credo che il giorno della nostra liberazione si stia avvicinando"*


Dal fronte col fucile in mano a guidare le truppe anche oggi?


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

*Casa Bianca adirata per la rivelazione del New York Times su generali russi uccisi grazie all'intelligence USA*
*
"New York Times irresponsabile

Gli Stati Uniti forniscono informazioni sul campo per aiutare gli ucraini a difendere il loro Paese
*
*Non forniamo informazioni di intelligence con l'obiettivo di uccidere generali russi"*


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

scegliete quale delle due dichiarazioni faccia più ridere...ardua scelta


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dal fronte col fucile in mano a guidare le truppe anche oggi?


Si sta avvicinando il giorno della liberazione ergo immagino stia vincendo la guerra, poi quando sarà finito tutto si ritroverà con pezzi di "Ucraina" che passeranno alla Russia e solo macerie (più mln di ucraini scappati altrove).
Vittoria totale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si sta avvicinando il giorno della liberazione ergo immagino stia vincendo la guerra, poi quando sarà finito tutto si ritroverà con pezzi di "Ucraina" che passeranno alla Russia e solo macerie (più mln di *ucraine* scappati altrove).
> Vittoria totale.


Fixed, i maschi li ha mandati tutti in prima fila a morire per lui, a forza, pure chi stava scappando.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Travaglio ieri sera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi che rappresenta perfettamente la realtà odierna


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dal fronte col fucile in mano a guidare le truppe anche oggi?


Ma poi è prontuario di luoghi comuni.
Fa propio ridere per natura, ecco perché faceva il comico…


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Travaglio ieri sera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Travaglio ha semplicemente ragione.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fixed, i maschi li ha mandati tutti in prima fila a morire per lui, a forza, pure chi stava scappando.


ieri un'inviata delle iene è volata in Ucraina per andare da una volontaria della legione straniera ucraina

questi fanno i paladini del gender, poi trovano una femmina e vanno a convincerla in tutti i modi a tornare per non essere catturata

da come parla sembra proprio una bamboccia comunque...


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Travaglio ha semplicemente ragione.


“Per convincere il popolo della necessità di una guerra è sufficiente dirgli che stanno per essere attaccati”… caro Trava… non ti proccupa un po’ che i Russi abbiano invaso una nazione esattamente con la stessa giustificazione usata (dichiaratamente a quanto dici) dai nazisti?
Della serie non rendersi nemmeno conto che nel tuo intervento stai dando torto a quelli a cui volevi dar ragione…


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri un'inviata delle iene è volata in Ucraina per andare da una volontaria della legione straniera ucraina
> 
> questi fanno i paladini del gender, poi trovano una femmina e vanno a convincerla in tutti i modi a tornare per non essere catturata
> 
> da come parla sembra proprio *una bamboccia comunque...*


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

infatti...me la ricordo quell'intervista al tg1, perchè intervistare chi compie atti di terrorismo va bene se è pro Ucraina
ottima scelta dell'aeronautica di trombarla all'accademia...stanno inguaiati là per reclutare questa ragazzina
non la chiamerei neanche alla vigilanza del negozio di animali...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Era stata ospitata in TV e mi era sembrata un po' schizzata.
Con tutto il rispetto...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era stata ospitata in TV e mi era *sembrata un po' schizzata*.
> Con tutto il rispetto...



Avrà letto qualche intervento su questo forum


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dal fronte col fucile in mano a guidare le truppe anche oggi?


Potendo scegliere, tu preferiresti avere un soldato in più con il fucile o una persona capace di darti armi occidentali e che spinga per avere sanzioni a chi ti sta attaccando?

Io non ci penso neanche un secondo.
Non rendersi conto che quello che sta facendo e infinitamente più importante del lavoro di uno solo soldato mi sembra strano.
Che poi diciamocelo tutto, Putin cosa starà facendo? Sta per caso a l'acciaieria con il fucile in mano?
Ovviamente no.
Non perché sia un codardo (magari lo e per davvero ma non è di certo il fatto di non essere lì che lo dimostra) ma perché e infinitamente più importante che stia altrove.

Ci saranno sicuramente altri 100 motivi per "deridere" Zelensky. La questo mi sembra proprio l'ultimo.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avrà letto qualche intervento su questo forum


si l'abbiamo convinta noi con i ''perchè non ti arruoli???''


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si l'abbiamo convinta noi con i ''perchè non ti arruoli???''



@hakaishin in particolare è stato convincente


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @hakaishin in particolare è stato convincente


Vedi? Ho fatto qualcosa di buono per il sociale


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedi? Ho fatto qualcosa di buono per il sociale



Impegnati di più, te lo chiede Zelensky


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>


Quando tornerà in Italia dritta in galera, dove vanno i terroristi, foreign fighters, come anni fa facevano con l'Isis.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando tornerà in Italia dritta in galera, dove vanno i terroristi, foreign fighters, come anni fa facevano con l'Isis.



Secondo me in carcere ci andrebbe di sicuro se fosse andata in aiuto della Russia ma siccome è pro Ucraina non le accadrà nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in carcere ci andrebbe di sicuro se fosse andata in aiuto della Russia ma siccome è pro Ucraina non le accadrà nulla.



Poi al 99% è sicuramente lesbica, quindi figuriamoci....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi al 99% è sicuramente lesbica, quindi figuriamoci....



In tal caso ha pure una carriera politica assicurata


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impegnati di più, te lo chiede Zelensky


Se me lo chiede lui, faccio il contrario


----------



## hakaishin (5 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi al 99% è sicuramente lesbica, quindi figuriamoci....


Spero rimanga nella sua amata Ucraina, per non dire altro…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando tornerà in Italia dritta in galera, dove vanno i terroristi, foreign fighters, come anni fa facevano con l'Isis.



Mi auguro sia così.
Stesso discorso per l'altro minkione italiano che a febbraio era partito per andare a combattere in ucraina e da qualche giorno è uscito sui vari giornali che voleva tornare in Italia.

E no ciccio,hai voluto la bicicletta,o combatti e crepi o passi tot anni in una cella 2x2 metri.


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia così.
> Stesso discorso per l'altro minkione italiano che a febbraio era partito per andare a combattere in ucraina e da qualche giorno è uscito sui vari giornali che voleva tornare in Italia.
> 
> E no ciccio,hai voluto la bicicletta,o combatti e crepi o passi tot anni in una cella 2x2 metri.


N'altro pirla che ha mollato perché stanco, poverino, forse adesso vorrebbe gli applausi, un ritorno trionfale, la medaglietta e la pacca sulla spalla.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia così.
> Stesso discorso per l'altro minkione italiano che a febbraio era partito per andare a combattere in ucraina e da qualche giorno è uscito sui vari giornali che voleva tornare in Italia.
> 
> E no ciccio,hai voluto la bicicletta,o combatti e crepi o passi tot anni in una cella 2x2 metri.



Quanto alla ragazza, la propaganda l’ha già eletta come esempio di virtù perciò non subirà alcuna conseguenza.


----------



## davidsdave80 (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando tornerà in Italia dritta in galera, dove vanno i terroristi, foreign fighters, come anni fa facevano con l'Isis.


E' la stessa che ha tirato su un casino in accademia aeronautica per Nonnismo .. poi pare che tutto si sia risolto con la sua espulsione.. era andata anche alle iene... un'altra che vuole sempre stare sotto i riflettori. In ogni caso, spero che in quanto giovane donna torni a casa sana e salva... e la smettesse di fare show come questo e quello di qualche anno fa...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

comunque negli Stati Uniti è stata come una bomba atomica la rivelazione data al New York Times.
la seconda in pochi giorni dopo la fuga di notizie dalla Corte Suprema su Politico.
un conto è addestrare e fornire, diverso è teleguidare un esercito straniero per uccidere generali russi che significa essere pienamente "boots on the ground"
ne stanno parlando moltissimo, non come qua...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque negli Stati Uniti è stata come una bomba atomica la rivelazione data al New York Times.
> la seconda in pochi giorni dopo la fuga di notizie dalla Corte Suprema su Politico.
> un conto è addestrare e fornire, diverso è teleguidare un esercito straniero per uccidere generali russi che significa essere pienamente "boots on the ground"
> ne stanno parlando moltissimo, non come qua...


Ma rivelazione di che?! Droni ed aerei da ricognizione della NATO stanno operando da metà febbraio. Passano costantemente informazioni agli ucraini riguardo le esatte posizioni delle unità russe e quant'altro. 

Non è nulla di nuovo, si sa praticamente dall'inizio del conflitto.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma rivelazione di che?! Droni ed aerei da ricognizione della NATO stanno operando da metà febbraio. Passano costantemente informazioni agli ucraini riguardo le esatte posizioni delle unità russe e quant'altro.
> 
> Non è nulla di nuovo, si sa praticamente dall'inizio del conflitto.


cosa c'entra la posizione delle truppe ?
i generali e gli ufficiali cambiano ogni giorno quartier generale per non essere bersagli, c'è scritto che hanno guidato ad uccidere volutamente i pezzi grossi.
non è che danno l'informazione, poi quello che fanno non è affar loro.
e non è la NATO oggetto della questione, sono i servizi degli Stati Uniti

ti rendi conto cosa accadrebbe se la Russia desse l'apporto decisivo all'uccisione di generali americani sul campo in qualche paese dove sono coinvolti ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra la posizione delle truppe ?
> i generali e gli ufficiali cambiano ogni giorno quartier generale per non essere bersagli, c'è scritto che hanno guidato ad uccidere volutamente i pezzi grossi.
> non è che danno l'informazione, poi quello che fanno non è affar loro.
> e non è la NATO oggetto della questione, sono i servizi degli Stati Uniti


Per unità si intende anche la posizione dei centri di comando campali. Non vedo quale sia la stranezza, gli USA e la NATO sono cobelligeranti dell'Ucraina, mi sembra ormai chiaro questo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per unità si intende anche la posizione dei centri di comando campali. Non vedo quale sia la stranezza, gli *USA e la NATO sono cobelligeranti dell'Ucraina, mi sembra ormai chiaro questo.*



Per quale motivo USA è Nato sono di fatto cobelligeranti in una guerra in cui non sono coinvolti Paesi della NATO rimane un mistero. Spirito umanitario o altro?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per unità si intende anche la posizione dei centri di comando campali. Non vedo quale sia la stranezza, gli USA e la NATO sono cobelligeranti dell'Ucraina, mi sembra ormai chiaro questo.


non è per niente chiaro, visto che le fonti interne hanno chiesto di restare anonime e subito sono arrivati a tacciare di fake news uno dei baluardi del mondo dem come New York Times, e soprattutto non è condiviso dall'opinione pubblica
la versione della Casa Bianca e della parte di Congresso che appoggia non è certo stare in guerra


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo USA è Nato sono di fatto combelligeranti in una guerra in cui non sono coinvolti Paesi della NATO rimane un mistero. Spirito umanitario o altro?


Per due semplici motivi, il primo è che L'Ucraina è una nazione attualmente amica e sotto l'influenza della sfera occidentale. Il secondo è che gli USA hanno interesse nello sfruttare la situazione in Ucraina per indebolire la Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è per niente chiaro, visto che le fonti interne hanno chiesto di restare anonime e subito sono arrivati a tacciare di fake news uno dei baluardi del mondo dem come New York Times, e soprattutto non è condiviso dall'opinione pubblica


Cosa non è condiviso dall'opinione pubblica?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per due semplici motivi, il primo è che L'Ucraina è una nazione attualmente amica e sotto l'influenza della sfera occidentale. Il secondo è che gli USA hanno interesse nello sfruttare la situazione in Ucraina per indebolire la Russia.



La mia era una domanda retorica. Ormai credo sia evidente a tutti che gli USA - sotto la copertura della NATO - mirino a rendere del tutto innocua la Russia di Putin.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosa non è condiviso dall'opinione pubblica?


come cosa ?
ammazzare i generali di un paese che ha più testate atomiche di loro per una guerra lontanissima dando i presupposti per una guerra globale.

Washington Post l'altro giorno ha fatto sondaggio: 81% teme verranno coinvolti paesi UE, 80% ha paura del coinvolgimento diretto americano
più di metà degli intervistati sono "molto preoccupati" per il possibile uso di armi atomiche, più i dem peraltro dei repubblicani


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come cosa ?
> ammazzare i generali di un paese che ha più testate atomiche di loro per una guerra lontanissima dando i presupposti per una guerra globale.
> 
> Washington Post l'altro giorno ha fatto sondaggio: 81% teme verranno coinvolti paesi UE, 80% ha paura del coinvolgimento diretto americano
> più di metà degli intervistati sono "molto preoccupati" per il possibile uso di armi atomiche, più i dem peraltro dei repubblicani


La paura della guerra atomica è normale, il punto è che non ci sarà alcuna guerra atomica neanche nella lontana ipotesi che si arrivi allo scontro armatro tra USA/NATO e Russia.

Tra l'altro il fatto di avere più testate nucleari è un dato sterile, la Russia dovrebbe averne circa 700/900 in più degli USA. Ma prima di tutto bisognerebbe sapere quante sono realmente utilizzabili e operative dato che molte provengono dal lontano passato sovietico, idem per quelle americane, alcune hanno la stessa datazione.

Ma soprattutto, non è che se ne ho 300 in più vuol dire che ci vinco la guerra perché vorrebbe dire che gli altri né hanno usate almeno 5.000 il che vuol dire che il mondo sarebbe già all'Armageddon, cosa assolutamente impossibile. 

A costo di ripetermi, nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo, sarebbe solo una follia.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A costo di ripetermi, nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo, sarebbe solo una follia.


Putin potrebbe usare le nucleari tattiche. Come avvertimento.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Putin potrebbe usare le nucleari tattiche. Come avvertimento.


Ragazzi, per favore.. tutti abbiamo paura della nucleare ma non è che si lancia per “avvertimento” eh.. nucleare = morte certa per chi la lancia e per chi si attacca. Ma a chi conviene suvvia…


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2022)

*Intanto Putin si scusa col primo ministro israeliano per la frase sugli ebrei di Lavrov.* Perfino lui ha trovato il coraggio di dissociarsi da queste fesserie e pensa che in Italia qualcuno lo ha giustificato.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> pensa che in Italia qualcuno lo ha giustificato.


 ... vabbeh


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La paura della guerra atomica è normale, il punto è che non ci sarà alcuna guerra atomica neanche nella lontana ipotesi che si arrivi allo scontro armatro tra USA/NATO e Russia.
> 
> Tra l'altro il fatto di avere più testate nucleari è un dato sterile, la Russia dovrebbe averne circa 700/900 in più degli USA. Ma prima di tutto bisognerebbe sapere quante sono realmente utilizzabili e operative dato che molte provengono dal lontano passato sovietico, idem per quelle americane, alcune hanno la stessa datazione.
> 
> ...


Io tutta sta sicurezza che non la usi nessuno non ce l’ho..
Starei sempre molto attento soprattutto in questa situazione e soprattutto è da evitare la guerra mondiale ma a quanto pare agli Stati Uniti non piace stare cauti..


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per favore.. tutti abbiamo paura della nucleare ma non è che si lancia per “avvertimento” eh.. nucleare = morte certa per chi la lancia e per chi si attacca. Ma a chi conviene suvvia…


perché no? Poi non è un mio pensiero, ma una delle opzioni che Putin potrebbe esercitare secondo diversi ex generali USA


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> perché no? Poi non è un mio pensiero, ma una delle opzioni che Putin potrebbe esercitare secondo diversi ex generali USA


Ovvio che è una opzione, ci si può aspettare di tutto. Ma non credo valga la pena non dormirci di notte ecco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo USA è Nato sono di fatto cobelligeranti in una guerra in cui non sono coinvolti Paesi della NATO rimane un mistero. Spirito umanitario o altro?


Perchè siamo cojoni,non vedo altre risposte


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io tutta sta sicurezza che non la usi nessuno non ce l’ho..
> Starei sempre molto attento soprattutto in questa situazione e soprattutto è da evitare la guerra mondiale ma a quanto pare agli Stati Uniti non piace stare cauti..



Il fatto che - sulla carta - si possa escludere il rischio di un conflitto nucleare non rende accettabile la situazione in cui ci hanno trascinato.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè siamo cojoni,non vedo altre risposte



Grazie, preferivo restare con il dubbio


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> perché no? Poi non è un mio pensiero, ma una delle opzioni che Putin potrebbe esercitare secondo diversi ex generali USA


Bisogna vedere se mai riusciranno a mettere la Russia alle strette.

Se ci riusciranno, ogni reazione è plausibile.

Nel mio piccolo credo, che finchè non viene toccato il suo russo sia un suicidio per Putin iniziare a lanciare atomiche sull' Ucraina.

Detto questo, come dico da febbraio, ragioniamo troppo per logica.

Non servono 1000 pazzi per iniziare ad usare armi nucleari, ma basta che ce ne sia uno soltanto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie, preferivo restare con il dubbio



Nono fidati,meglio togliersi subito ogni dubbio.
Fino a qualche anno fa l'ugraina era considerata una nazione di nazisti (persino da giornalisti e giornaloni,gli stessi che ora la santificano),ora anche qui dentro leggo che è una nazione amica,non si sa come,non si sa quando,ma amica


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono fidati,meglio togliersi subito ogni dubbio.
> Fino a qualche anno fa l'ugraina era considerata una nazione di nazisti (persino da giornalisti e giornaloni,gli stessi che ora la santificano),ora anche qui dentro leggo che è una nazione amica,non si sa come,non si sa quando,ma amica



L’ Ucraina è diventata amica del padrone perciò automaticamente è pure nostra amica


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che - sulla carta - si possa escludere il rischio di un conflitto nucleare non rende accettabile la situazione in cui ci hanno trascinato.


Assolutamente, questo mi pare chiaro. O forse non lo è?….


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono fidati,meglio togliersi subito ogni dubbio.
> Fino a qualche anno fa l'ugraina era considerata una nazione di nazisti (persino da giornalisti e giornaloni,gli stessi che ora la santificano),ora anche qui dentro leggo che è una nazione amica,non si sa come,non si sa quando,ma amica


Chi non vuole l’ucraina come amica? 

È il prototipo di nazione che tutti vorremmo avere


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se mai riusciranno a mettere la Russia alle strette.
> 
> Se ci riusciranno, ogni reazione è plausibile.
> 
> ...


Intendi "suolo russo" vero? Ma in realtà Bergorond (o come cacchio si scrive) è stata attaccata diverse volte dagli ukraini


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, questo mi pare chiaro. O forse non lo è?….



A me è chiaro, non rispondo per gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi non vuole l’ucraina come amica?
> 
> È il prototipo di nazione che tutti vorremmo avere



Io non la voglio come amica e nemmeno come nemica. Per me deve restare fuori da Ue e Nato.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intendi "suolo russo" vero? Ma in realtà Bergorond (o come cacchio si scrive) è stata attaccata diverse volte dagli ukraini



Quelli sono battibecchi.

Come se in una rissa vedi 2 che si tirano i capelli e basta.

Putin mica si suicida perchè hanno fatto esplodere 2 cisterne di benzina a Bergongrond.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Avete un'idea un po "romanzata" di come funzionino le armi nucleari.
L'idea del bottone rosso sulla scrivania del presidente che si vede nei film, grazie a dio, non corrisponde a realtà.
Inoltre, esistono parecchi protocolli "just in case" che vengono applicati qualora qualcuno volesse iniziare uno strike nucleare: sono gestiti dai servizi segreti, e spesso comprendono la liquidazione fisica dell'ordinante (ad eccezione di minaccia immediata e reale).
Per dirvi, non è che se il NORAD rileva ICBM in traiettoria parte immediatamente la rappresaglia nucleare... e lo stesso valeva per l'URSS ieri e per la Russia/Cina etc oggi.
Quella è gente che ha studiato strategia nucleare, e i presidenti vengono adeguatamente istruiti, credetemi.

Il concetto di "si apre un silos, parte un missile e dopo 10 secondi gli americani me ne mandano contro 1000" è una sciocchezza. 
L'argomento meriterebbe fiumi di parole, ed evito di appesantire il post: a coloro che sono interessati a dormire sonni un po piu tranquilli o semplicemente volessero comprendere meglio l'argomento, il consiglio è sempre "the evolution of nuclear strategy" di Freedman.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avete un'idea un po "romanzata" di come funzionino le armi nucleari.
> L'idea del bottone rosso sulla scrivania del presidente che si vede nei film, grazie a dio, non corrisponde a realtà.
> Inoltre, esistono parecchi protocolli "just in case" che vengono applicati qualora qualcuno volesse iniziare uno strike nucleare: sono gestiti dai servizi segreti, e spesso comprendono la liquidazione fisica dell'ordinante (ad eccezione di minaccia immediata e reale).
> Per dirvi, non è che se il NORAD rileva ICBM in traiettoria parte immediatamente la rappresaglia nucleare... e lo stesso valeva per l'URSS ieri e per la Russia/Cina etc oggi.
> ...


Magari te la lancia in testa Kim Jong Sung

Quello è capace di avere sulla scrivania un pulsante a forma di chupa chups che appena lo premi parte il razzo 

Altro che "gerarchia"


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non la voglio come amica e nemmeno come nemica. Per me deve restare fuori da Ue e Nato.


Ovviamente. Si facciano la loro vita al di fuori di ue/nato


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avete un'idea un po "romanzata" di come funzionino le armi nucleari.
> L'idea del bottone rosso sulla scrivania del presidente che si vede nei film, grazie a dio, non corrisponde a realtà.
> Inoltre, esistono parecchi protocolli "just in case" che vengono applicati qualora qualcuno volesse iniziare uno strike nucleare: sono gestiti dai servizi segreti, e spesso comprendono la liquidazione fisica dell'ordinante (ad eccezione di minaccia immediata e reale).
> Per dirvi, non è che se il NORAD rileva ICBM in traiettoria parte immediatamente la rappresaglia nucleare... e lo stesso valeva per l'URSS ieri e per la Russia/Cina etc oggi.
> ...


Tutto bello.

Ma volere è potere.

Insomma, se da quelle parti si convincono sia l' unica strada, mandiamo te a dirgli che non rispetta i dettami del libro "l' evoluzione della strategia nucleare".

Ad ogni modo, nessuno ritiene lo scenario probabile.
Ma non vedo perchè si debba ritenerlo impossibile.

Anche i Generali americani dicono lo stesso: improbabile ma non impossibile
Non ho ancora sentito alcun vertice militare dire che è impossibile perchè non c'è scritto nel libro di Freedman.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto bello.
> 
> Ma volere è potere.
> 
> ...


Risposta ineccepibile.
Te lo devo questa volta


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avete un'idea un po "romanzata" di come funzionino le armi nucleari.
> L'idea del bottone rosso sulla scrivania del presidente che si vede nei film, grazie a dio, non corrisponde a realtà.
> Inoltre, esistono parecchi protocolli "just in case" che vengono applicati qualora qualcuno volesse iniziare uno strike nucleare: sono gestiti dai servizi segreti, e spesso comprendono la liquidazione fisica dell'ordinante (ad eccezione di minaccia immediata e reale).
> Per dirvi, non è che se il NORAD rileva ICBM in traiettoria parte immediatamente la rappresaglia nucleare... e lo stesso valeva per l'URSS ieri e per la Russia/Cina etc oggi.
> ...


Per liquidizione fisica dell ordinante che intendi? Che i servizi segreti USA proverebbero a uccidere Putin?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma è una mia impressione o recentemente i toni stanno molto cambiando da parte dei russi ( ma anche bielorussi)?

Quiete prima della tempesta, bluff, oppure solide realtà (cit) ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per liquidizione fisica dell ordinante che intendi? Che i servizi segreti USA proverebbero a uccidere Putin?


Nella remotissima ipotesi Putin decidesse di usare armi nucleari, mi sa che sarebbero quelli dei servizi segreti a doversi nascondere se si oppongono


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è una mia impressione o recentemente i toni stanno molto cambiando da parte dei russi ( ma anche bielorussi)?
> 
> Quiete prima della tempesta, bluff, oppure solide realtà (cit) ?


La scusa di Putin a Israele è un segno di debolezza.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La scusa di Putin a Israele è un segno di debolezza.


Debolezza, correttezza, paraculismo.

Chi lo sa.

In fondo Lavrov ha detto una cagata, tra l' altro Israele è tra i pochi amici della Russia.

Ha fatto bene a scusarsi.

Comunque non mi riferivo a quello, ma a tanti piccoli segnali.
Che però, non so come vanno interpretati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto bello.
> 
> Ma volere è potere.
> 
> ...


Quel libro semplicemente riporta quelli che sono i fondamenti della strategia nucleare delle grandi potenze, non serve venire a dirgli che cosa c'è scritto, già lo sanno vengono formati su quei testi  
Nessuno dice che è impossibile, quando mai l'ho detto?
Dico solo che molte delle preoccupazioni e la narrativa del pulsante rosso sulla scrivania fanno abbastanza ridere, perchè non funziona così. 
Mi permetto di parlarne visto che sull'argomento sono abbastanza ferrato e ci ho fatto anche alcuni seminari.


Albijol ha scritto:


> Per liquidizione fisica dell ordinante che intendi? Che i servizi segreti USA proverebbero a uccidere Putin?


Non i servizi americani, quelli russi.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quel libro semplicemente riporta quelli che sono i fondamenti della strategia nucleare delle grandi potenze, non serve venire a dirgli che cosa c'è scritto, già lo sanno vengono formati su quei testi
> Nessuno dice che è impossibile, quando mai l'ho detto?
> Dico solo che molte delle preoccupazioni e la narrativa del pulsante rosso sulla scrivania fanno abbastanza ridere, perchè non funziona così.
> Mi permetto di parlarne visto che sull'argomento sono abbastanza ferrato e ci ho fatto anche alcuni seminari.



Ma nessuno ha detto che Putin si alza una mattina storto, non trova in tavola i suoi biscotti preferiti e va nell' ufficio a premere il pulsantone rosso.

Ci sarà una procedura da seguire, ma non vedo cosa ci sia di impossibile, se volessero farlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha detto che Putin si alza una mattina storto, non trova in tavola i suoi biscotti preferiti e va nell' ufficio a premere il pulsantone rosso.
> 
> Ci sarà una procedura da seguire, ma non vedo cosa ci sia di impossibile, se volessero farlo.


Oltre alla procedura, bisogna tenere conto che alla base c'è una fondamenta di potere (oligarchi, politici, FSB) che per dare il via libera ad una mossa suicida come l'uso delle atomiche hanno bisogno di avere la certezza che non ci sia altra strada.
Il che è plausibile magari se soldati NATO iniziano ad invadere la Russia.
Ma se Putin oggi fa una riunione con i capi militari e gli dice "non riusciamo a sconfiggere l'ucraina, lanciamo un'atomica su Kiev" lanciano fuori lui dalla finestra.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oltre alla procedura, bisogna tenere conto che alla base c'è una fondamenta di potere (oligarchi, politici, FSB) che per dare il via libera ad una mossa suicida come l'uso delle atomiche hanno bisogno di avere la certezza che non ci sia altra strada.
> Il che è plausibile magari se soldati NATO iniziano ad invadere la Russia.
> Ma se Putin oggi fa una riunione con i capi militari e gli dice "non riusciamo a sconfiggere l'ucraina, lanciamo un'atomica su Kiev"* lanciano fuori lui dalla finestra.*


Speriamo!
Avremmo risolto tutto.

Forse allora bisogna sperare che Putin decida di nuclearizzare l' Ucraina, cosi va alla riunione e lo uccidono.
Pace e benessere tornati in un nanosecondo.

Forse bisogna provocarlo per arrivare a questo punto: propongo l' invio degli F35 Nato in Ucraina SUBITO!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Lavrov ha dichiarato che la Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di usare armi nucleari in Ucraina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Lavrov ha dichiarato che la Russia non ha alcuna intenzione di usare armi nucleari in Ucraina.


Rassicurante, ha escluso l'utilizzo in Ucraina, non in Europa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Rassicurante, ha escluso l'utilizzo in Ucraina, non in Europa



L’Ucraina è troppo vicina a loro


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo!
> Avremmo risolto tutto.
> 
> Forse allora bisogna sperare che Putin decida di nuclearizzare l' Ucraina, cosi va alla riunione e lo uccidono.
> ...


Tu scherzi ma io credo che la strategia americana abbia questo obiettivo.
Non l'escalation atomica ovviamente, ma lo spingere Putin ad una condotta poco lucida per far si che sia rimosso dal circolo interno.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma io credo che la strategia americana abbia questo obiettivo.
> Non l'escalation atomica ovviamente, ma lo spingere Putin ad una condotta poco lucida per far si che sia rimosso dal circolo interno.



Chi ci assicura che - eventualmente - rimosso Putin non arrivi uno pure peggiore?


La strategia degli USA non fa altro che aumentare il sostegno del popolo russo a Putin.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi ci assicura che - eventualmente - rimosso Putin non arrivi uno pure peggiore?


Assolutamente nessuno  
Ma a noi in realtà poco importa che sia qualcuno peggiore per i russi, ci basta che sia qualcuno disposto a negoziare con l'occidente e a non inseguire un progetto di aperto revanscismo anti occidentale. 
Se anche la Russia si "chiude" in un'autocrazia, ma gli si riconosce la preminenza su Bielorussia, Crimea, Donbass (autonomo) e magari Abkhazia e Ossezia del sud, oltre ad un'Ucraina neutrale sul modello austriaco, direi che è uno degli scenari migliori.
Anche perchè il collasso socio economico russo significa migliaia di atomiche in mano a signori della guerra, che era la preoccuapazione di Kennan mentre crollava l'URSS...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi ci assicura che - eventualmente - rimosso Putin non arrivi uno pure peggiore?


in realtà sono anni che gli esperti di Russia assicurano ci sarà una situazione peggiore, perchè lui è l'unico che riesce a tenere sotto controllo una serie di soggetti che poi diventeranno schegge impazzite


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in realtà sono anni che gli esperti di Russia assicurano ci sarà una situazione peggiore, perchè lui è l'unico che riesce a tenere sotto controllo una serie di soggetti che poi diventeranno schegge impazzite



Vedi Libia.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

stamane riparte la filastrocca "Ucraina vincerà ", finchè le dicono a Kiev per abbindolare i poveracci mandati a morire è un conto ma dall'Europa proprio no


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stamane riparte la filastrocca "Ucraina vincerà ", finchè le dicono a Kiev per abbindolare i poveracci mandati a morire è un conto ma dall'Europa proprio no


Lo riporto di nuovo


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi Libia.


non così allo sbando non essendoci tribù, però si farà largo ancora un soggetto più aggressivo sicuramente

poi vogliamo parlare dei geni che a inizio settimana hanno proposto di sanzionare il Patriarca di tutte le Russie ?
praticamente una guerra religiosa contro centinaia di milioni di fedeli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stamane riparte la filastrocca "Ucraina vincerà ", finchè le dicono a Kiev per abbindolare i poveracci mandati a morire è un conto ma dall'Europa proprio no



Vincerà i nostri soldi per la ricostruzione delle città che gli stupidi si sono fatti distruggere,questo è poco ma sicuro.
E noi paghiamo,paghiamo,paghiamo..


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vincerà i nostri soldi per la ricostruzione delle città che gli stupidi si sono fatti distruggere,questo è poco ma sicuro.
> E noi paghiamo,paghiamo,paghiamo..


non abbiamo i soldi che serviranno all'Ucraina quando un giorno finirà, sarà una cifra mostruosa.
solo dagli istituti finanziari potranno averli con molto in cambio


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non così allo sbando non essendoci tribù, però si farà largo ancora un soggetto più aggressivo sicuramente
> 
> *poi vogliamo parlare dei geni che a inizio settimana hanno proposto di sanzionare il Patriarca di tutte le Russie ?
> praticamente una guerra religiosa contro centinaia di milioni di fedeli*



Non saranno così allo sbando ma una Russia senza ”controllo“ è molto più pericolosa.

Quanto al Patriarca, per me, il fatto che sia stato attaccato lo ha reso ancora più popolare tra i suoi.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

*Salvini:*

*"Spero che il viaggio di Draghi negli Usa porti anche il presidente Biden, che a volte ha avuto toni poco pacifici, a riavvicinarsi alla Russia perché la priorità è il cessate il fuoco e salvare vite.*

*Non ho mai chiesto un visto per viaggiare a Mosca ma ribadisco, e l'ho detto ieri al presidente Draghi, che se nel mio piccolo potessi essere utile al cessate il fuoco e ad avvicinare la pace, farei di tutto con tutti andando ovunque e quindi non mi tirerei indietro"*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma quando Usa e Ue dicono che l’Ucraina vincerà cosa intendono realmente?
Pensano che la Russia se ne tornerà a casa a mani vuote?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

*Orban:*

*"Le sanzioni dell'Unione europea contro il settore energetico russo sono una linea rossa per l'Ungheria.*

*Sono stato pronto a concordare con i primi cinque pacchetti di sanzioni Ue, ma ho detto chiaramente fin dall'inizio che c'è una linea rossa: il settore dell'energia"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Bush: "Zelensky il Winston Churchill dei nostri tempi"​


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini:*
> 
> *"Spero che il viaggio di Draghi negli Usa porti anche il presidente Biden, che a volte ha avuto toni poco pacifici, a riavvicinarsi alla Russia perché la priorità è il cessate il fuoco e salvare vite.*
> 
> *Non ho mai chiesto un visto per viaggiare a Mosca ma ribadisco, e l'ho detto ieri al presidente Draghi, che se nel mio piccolo potessi essere utile al cessate il fuoco e ad avvicinare la pace, farei di tutto con tutti andando ovunque e quindi non mi tirerei indietro"*



Salvini, secondo me, è politicamente finito.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bush: "Zelensky il Winston Churchill dei nostri tempi"​



Detto da un idiota ha il suo valore


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

*Ancora Orban:*
*
"Le sanzioni pensate dall'Europa farebbero più danni per noi europei rispetto alla Russia
L'Ungheria necessita di cinque anni per avere altre forniture, boicottare anche solo il petrolio russo sarebbe come una bomba atomica.*
*Per questo abbiamo rifiutato la proposta della Commissione europea"*


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bush: "Zelensky il Winston Churchill dei nostri tempi"​



Il Churchill LGBTAHDUHQHAJSJADHAHDAH creato in provetta ad Hollywood


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Orban:*
> 
> *"Le sanzioni pensate dall'Europa farebbero più danni per noi europei rispetto alla Russia
> L'Ungheria necessita di cinque anni per avere altre forniture, boicottare anche solo il petrolio russo sarebbe come una bomba atomica.*
> *Per questo abbiamo rifiutato la proposta della Commissione europea"*


Beh, poco da dire.

Se non hanno modo di sostituire le fonti russe mica possono tornare ai cavalli e alle candele.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Orban:*
> 
> *"Le sanzioni pensate dall'Europa farebbero più danni per noi europei rispetto alla Russia
> L'Ungheria necessita di cinque anni per avere altre forniture, boicottare anche solo il petrolio russo sarebbe come una bomba atomica.*
> *Per questo abbiamo rifiutato la proposta della Commissione europea"*



Come dargli torto. Di certo non può affossare la sua Nazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come dargli torto. Di certo non può affossare la sua Nazione.



Come no ?
Noi ci stiamo affossando per il lurido comico e orban non può fare altrettanto ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come dargli torto. Di certo non può affossare la sua Nazione.


Ma questo è normale sia cosi d' altronde.

Se non riesci non riesci, anche l' Italia e le altre, mica sono fenomeni.

Rinunceranno se, quanto e quando, in base alle alternative che troveranno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in realtà sono anni che gli esperti di Russia assicurano ci sarà una situazione peggiore, perchè lui è l'unico che riesce a tenere sotto controllo una serie di soggetti che poi diventeranno schegge impazzite



trasformare un Paese semi-democratico ad autarchico non mi sembra affatto il modo migliore per garantire un futuro prospeto alla Russia. Comunque finirà dopo Putin sarà il caos, visto che le intere istituzioni del Paese rispondono a una persona.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come no ?
> Noi ci stiamo affossando per il lurido comico e orban non può fare altrettanto ?


è coerente dall'inizio.
si è candidato dicendo quale fosse la situazione, ha stravinto con la maggioranza assoluta e lo sta mantenendo.

il problema è qui che c'è uno che sbianca solo al pensiero del giudizio elettorale preferendo essere chiamato dopo, per cui non gliene può fregar di meno che la popolazione sia contraria a ciò che fa, e un presidente di Confindustria consapevole dei danni ma pavido ad andare contro Draghi

in Germania almeno, anche se il governo viene minacciato dagli Stati Uniti e collaborazionisti vari interni portandolo a modificare la posizione di un mese fa, i sindacati hanno chiara la situazione e non si nascondono


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

comunque il 9 di Maggio qualcosa dovrà annunciare. Annuncerà una vittoria "tattica" o farà all-in con la mobilitazione generale? la seconda strada è molto molto rischiosa


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque il 9 di Maggio qualcosa dovrà annunciare. Annuncerà una vittoria "tattica" o farà all-in con la mobilitazione generale? la seconda strada è molto molto rischiosa


Uno importante e informato perchè è stato vicino a Putin, c'è l' intervista sul Corriere di oggi, un russo, ha detto che Putin non coprirà un giorno importante come il 9 maggio con alcun tipo di annuncio.

Anzi, è contro quell' atteggiamento in toto.

Vedremo chi avrà ragione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La paura della guerra atomica è normale, il punto è che *non ci sarà alcuna guerra atomica neanche nella lontana ipotesi che si arrivi allo scontro armatro tra USA/NATO e Russia.*
> 
> Tra l'altro il fatto di avere più testate nucleari è un dato sterile, la Russia dovrebbe averne circa 700/900 in più degli USA. Ma prima di tutto bisognerebbe sapere quante sono realmente utilizzabili e operative dato che molte provengono dal lontano passato sovietico, idem per quelle americane, alcune hanno la stessa datazione.
> 
> ...



Rimarrai molto deluso


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque il 9 di Maggio qualcosa dovrà annunciare. Annuncerà una vittoria "tattica" o farà all-in con la mobilitazione generale? la seconda strada è molto molto rischiosa


boh intanto hanno annullato le parate a Donetsk e Luhansk, penso si faranno la loro festa normalmente in russia, tipo quella della volta scorsa


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban:*
> 
> *"Le sanzioni dell'Unione europea contro il settore energetico russo sono una linea rossa per l'Ungheria.*
> 
> *Sono stato pronto a concordare con i primi cinque pacchetti di sanzioni Ue, ma ho detto chiaramente fin dall'inizio che c'è una linea rossa: il settore dell'energia"*


Grande Orban! Sempre più idolo.
In Ue staranno rosicando come mai


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bush: "Zelensky il Winston Churchill dei nostri tempi"​


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poche ore fa direttamente dal liberal New York Times..
> 
> 
> 
> in risposta ci vorrebbe un ingente investimento russo nei cartelli messicani per devastare gli Stati Uniti dal sud


Questo dimostra come gli USA siano infinitamente più potenti della russietta


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lula, ex presidente brasiliano e candidato dei socialisti alle presidenziali, sposa la linea Bolsonaro sul conflitto:*
> 
> *"Zelensky è in tv mattina,mezzogiorno e sera.*
> *È al parlamento del Regno Unito, tedesco, francese, italiano, come se fosse impegnato in una campagna politica.
> ...


Si, ecco, voi pensate a giocare a calcio che è meglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Orban:*
> 
> *"Le sanzioni pensate dall'Europa farebbero più danni per noi europei rispetto alla Russia
> L'Ungheria necessita di cinque anni per avere altre forniture, boicottare anche solo il petrolio russo sarebbe come una bomba atomica.*
> *Per questo abbiamo rifiutato la proposta della Commissione europea"*


È chiaro che se non si è in grado di fare a meno dell'energia russa al momento senza far crollare la propria nazione non si può fare altro.
Sarebbe intelligente invece iniziare a studiare e programmare un distacco graduale dalla dipendenza russa, agire così di pancia non serve a nulla. 
L'importante è che ci sia un piano condiviso per lasciare la Russia entro qualche tempo.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Intanto Putin si scusa col primo ministro israeliano per la frase sugli ebrei di Lavrov.* Perfino lui ha trovato il coraggio di dissociarsi da queste fesserie e pensa che in Italia qualcuno lo ha giustificato.


Anche perché Israele non ci pensa due volte a sganciare un paio di missili giusti


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

*Peskov: "Il fatto che negli ultimi mesi ci sia stata una retorica molto ostile dalla Polonia, che ha smesso da tempo di essere amichevole, ma è diventata ostile negli ultimi mesi e il fatto che una minaccia per l’integrità territoriale dell’Ucraina possa provenire dalla Polonia, sono fatti ovvi"*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Peskov: "Il fatto che negli ultimi mesi ci sia stata una retorica molto ostile dalla Polonia, che ha smesso da tempo di essere amichevole, ma è diventata ostile negli ultimi mesi e il fatto che una minaccia per l’integrità territoriale dell’Ucraina possa provenire dalla Polonia, sono fatti ovvi"*


Ha stato la NATO e gli USA !

E' ovviamente solo propaganda da ambo le parti, per carità.

La differenza è che a occidente hanno messo da parte da un po' il discorso del compromesso, perchè tanto Putin non ci sente.

Mentre questi fanno pure le vittime, minacciano e rompono le scatole quanto gli occidentali, ma si lamentano pure che poverini noi non cerchiamo la pace.

Che trolls!


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Peskov: "Il fatto che negli ultimi mesi ci sia stata una retorica molto ostile dalla Polonia, che ha smesso da tempo di essere amichevole, ma è diventata ostile negli ultimi mesi e il fatto che una minaccia per l’integrità territoriale dell’Ucraina possa provenire dalla Polonia, sono fatti ovvi"*


Mi sono perso un passaggio, i russi sono i Ucraina per difenderli dai polacchi?


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso un passaggio, i russi sono i Ucraina per difenderli dai polacchi?


Certo.
Proprio per questo la Polonia sta mandando materiale militare difettoso 
Ma ci penserà Putin a fermare la Polonia!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso un passaggio, i russi sono i Ucraina per difenderli dai polacchi?


Ah non lo so.

Ho solo capito che secondo loro, è evidente che per la Russia, è la Polonia ad essere una minaccia all' integrità territoriale dell' Ucraina.

Non sto manco più a perdere tempo nel capire i processi mentali della Russia, trollano tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

*Pare sia stata colpita un' altra nave russa*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Pare sia stata colpita un' altra nave russa*


Vai @Trumpusconi

Forse adesso Putin si arrabbia, convoca una riunione per lanciare le bombazze sull' Ucraina, e i servizi segreti lo buttano giù dalla finestra 

Guerra finita e sanzioni revocate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vai @Trumpusconi
> 
> Forse adesso Putin si arrabbia, convoca una riunione per lanciare le bombazze sull' Ucraina, e i servizi segreti lo buttano giù dalla finestra
> 
> Guerra finita e sanzioni revocate.


Secondo me si "arrabbia" quando si accorge che sono finiti i soldi e non ha piu niente da dare agli oligarchi per tenerli buoni


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha stato la NATO e gli USA !
> 
> E' ovviamente solo propaganda da ambo le parti, per carità.
> 
> ...


Beh mi ore evidente che noi la pace non la vogliamo proprio..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Proprio per questo la Polonia sta mandando materiale militare difettoso
> Ma ci penserà Putin a fermare la Polonia!


Beh dare una sistemata alla Polonia non fa mai male


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso un passaggio, i russi sono i Ucraina per difenderli dai polacchi?


la denazificazione serve proprio a liberare i poveri ucraini eh


----------

